# Giant 2016



## th_philipp (19. Juli 2015)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157655798129171/with/19457016579

Hat jemand die deutschen Preise?
Das 2016er Trance Advanced 1 ist ja mit 5000 ausgeschildert. Nehme an es sind USD gemeint.


----------



## sharky (20. Juli 2015)

sind die bilder andere als die kürzlich hier gezeigten? die gefallen mir eigentlich ganz gut. das advanced 1 ist schon peppig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandro-6.0 (20. Juli 2015)

Trance SX in Alu mit Float X2?! Do want do want do want.
Die neuen Reigns gefallen auch.


----------



## th_philipp (20. Juli 2015)

Das Trance Advanced 1 gefällt. Ist halt so ein Risiko ob die Übersetzung reicht. Shimano bietet ja 2016 minimal 30t vorne an.
Wenn es hinten das 42 Ritzel hat könnte es klappen. Aber auf den Hometrails testen ist ja immer nahezu unmöglich und ob Ritzelrechner ist halt graue Theorie.

Schwanke zwischen Spectral CF und Trance Advanced 1. Mal schauen wie Preise und Farbe7Specs am Spectral ausgehen.
Wahrscheinlich wird es aber schon daran scheitern einen guten Giant-Händler zu finden in meiner Gegend.
Da gab es bisher grauselige Erfahrungen.


----------



## aibeekey (20. Juli 2015)

auf der US Seite sind schon einige (oder alle?) Bikes online

http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-us/bike-catalogue/series-for-block/off.road/?block_id=8


----------



## th_philipp (20. Juli 2015)

2015 -> Trance Advanced 27.5 1 -> 5575 USD -> 4299€
2016 -> Trance Advanced 27.5 1 -> 5000 USD -> Das wäre ja Hammer wenn das auch 10% im Europreis günstiger wäre.

Das wäre ja ne echte Alternative zu Canyon. Die Carbon-Laufräder sind auch geblieben.


----------



## aibeekey (20. Juli 2015)

Das Reign 2 ist auch billiger geworden

3.450$ -> 3.410$

Allerdings ist nun statt einer Reverb Stealth die Giant Stütze dran.

Mal sehen, was das in Euro dann so gibt. Aber würde keinen Sinn machen, dass Giant die Preise bei bleibender AUsstattung senkt, während überall sonst von Preissteigerungen schwadroniert wird....


----------



## th_philipp (20. Juli 2015)

Ja, da bin ich auch skeptisch.
Oder Shimano will mit extremen OEM-Preisen auf der 11fach-Schiene aufholen und Fox auf gleiche Weise wieder den Abstand zu Rock Shox und deren Pike wettmachen. Reine Spekulation. Glaub ich aber auch selbst eher weniger.

Wäre es war, hätte ich echt Schwierigkeiten zwischen Spectral CF  und Trance Advanced zu entscheiden.


----------



## sharky (21. Juli 2015)

th_philipp schrieb:


> Schwanke zwischen Spectral CF und Trance Advanced 1. ...
> Wahrscheinlich wird es aber schon daran scheitern einen guten Giant-Händler zu finden in meiner Gegend.


und einen Canyon Händler findest du vor ort?  das ist jetzt schon etwas mit zweierlei Maßstab gemessen


----------



## th_philipp (21. Juli 2015)

Koblenz ist nicht so weit weg.
Giant-Händler habe ich nur Negativbeispiele gefunden. Einer konnte sogar 29 nicht von 27.5 unterscheiden bzw. kannte auch die Jahrgänge 2014 und 2015 nicht. War nahezu unmöglich aus dem ne Info rauszuholen. Wenn schon ein Rad vom Fachhändler muss hier auch ein Mehrwert erkennbar sein....und es gibt leider wenig gute Händler.

Ich kann mich nur noch an Active Bikes erinnern. Da habe ich mal gekauft und die waren sehr gut soweit ich mich erinnere.Ist aber schon ne Weile her.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (21. Juli 2015)

Canyon hat die bessere Ausstattung, Giant den besseren Rahmen. Kommt nicht zu selten vor, dass der Giant Alu Rahmen weniger wiegt als der Carbon Rahmen eines Mitbewerbers.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## th_philipp (21. Juli 2015)

Warum ist es in Deinen Augen der bessere Rahmen?

Momentan sehe ich es so:

Giant Trance Advanced:
- Hat einen schönen Hinterbau mit dem Maestro-System
- Advanced Rahmen sind relativ leicht. In der Form meines Wissens seit 2013 verfügbar.
- Für ne 180er Scheibe muss ich hinten mit einem Adapter arbeiten.
- Lebenslange Rahmengarantie

Spectral CF:
- Neuere Konstruktion
- Ebenso sehr leicht
- Was auch immer die Zukunft bringt könnte ich ne DI2 im Rahmen integrieren
- Postmount ist direkt für 180er Scheiben.

Bisher unbekannt beim Trance weil unterschiedliche Aussagen:
- Ist die Abdeckung des Unterrohrs am Trance Advanced ein reiner Schutz oder kann man das abnehmen und so an die Züge bzw. Hydraulikleitungen rankommen?

- Ist ein Ausgang auf der Oberseite des Unterrohrs für die aktuellen Direct-Umwerfer vorhanden? (Kann nur ein Loch erkennen wo aber schon die Bremsleitung durchgeht

- Ist das 2016er mit einer OD oder OD2 Gabel ausgestattet. In der Beschreibung steht OD und bei Features OD2. OD ist meines Wissens nach normal tapered und OD2 das Maß was nur Giant einsetzt und unnötig einschränkt.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (21. Juli 2015)

Wenn dir solche Details wichtig sind, bist du wahrscheinlich bei Canyon besser aufgehoben.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (21. Juli 2015)

marx. schrieb:


> ...
> Mal sehen, was das in Euro dann so gibt. Aber würde keinen Sinn machen, dass Giant die Preise bei bleibender AUsstattung senkt, während überall sonst von Preissteigerungen schwadroniert wird....



Wenn der $ steigt wirds in $ tendenziell günstiger, in den anderen Währungen (wie dem €) aber teurer. 

Also alles logisch bis hier hin...

Google Währungsrechner sagt (21.07.2015): 3140,83 € = 3410 US$
Kurs am 21.7.2014 war dagegen 1,35: 2299€ = 3108.94 US$


----------



## aibeekey (21. Juli 2015)

Hmja, ich hab nicht gewusst, dass der US-$ gegenüer z.B. Taiwan Dollar seit letztem Jahr gestiegen ist. Ich dachte, der Euro wäre gegenüber so ziemlich allem einfach nur massiv gefallen 

Wenn die die US-$ Preise aber tatsächlich am Währungskurs in € Umrechnen, werden nächstes Jahr nicht viele Bikes verkauft...

Glaub ich aber eh nicht. Preissteigerungen wird es sicher geben, aber nicht 1:1. Das war schon früher nicht so, als der Euro noch stark war. Da haben die Firmen den Vorteil nicht fair weiter gegeben. Und genauso müssen sie nun in den sauren Apfel beißen und den Nachteil etwas subventionieren.

Es bürgert sich halt über die Jahre ein, was so in etwa für ein Bike zu zahlen ist, zB

verünftiges Hardtail: magische 1000€ Grenze
Einstiegs Endurofully: ~2300-2500€

Wer würde denn das 2016er Reign 2 für über 3000€ kaufen? Kein Mensch.... normale Preissteigerungen von 1-200 Euro mögen ja viele noch mitmachen, aber hier würden wir dann ja von fast schon 1000 Euro mehr bei gleicher Ausstattung reden.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (21. Juli 2015)

Bei US$ zu Taiwan$ ists längst nicht so deutlich wie zB Euro-US$ oder CAD$ zu US$.
http://www.xe.com/de/currencycharts/?from=USD&to=TWD&view=1Y

Aber sind ja auch nur 40US$ um zu letztes Jahr (und der Dämpfer schaut auch bissl anders aus und vll verrechnens weniger R&D-Kosten, etc).
Und das Trance da hat wohl eine andere Ausstattung.
http://forums.mtbr.com/giant/giant-bikes-2016-whats-next-940775-13.html


Und ja, 3,5 fürs 2er denk ich auch nicht. Auch wenn man das bei so manchem Hersteller (Speci, etc) locker bezahlt.


----------



## th_philipp (21. Juli 2015)

th_philipp schrieb:


> 2015 -> Trance Advanced 27.5 1 -> 5575 USD -> 4299€
> 2016 -> Trance Advanced 27.5 1 -> 5000 USD -> Das wäre ja Hammer wenn das auch 10% im Europreis günstiger wäre.
> 
> Das wäre ja ne echte Alternative zu Canyon. Die Carbon-Laufräder sind auch geblieben.



Mit der Aufstellung habe ich auch keine Umrechnung der Währung dargestellt, sondern die echten Preise vom letzten Jahr auf dem US und dem DE-Markt.
Würde sich das Verhältnis so darstellen wie im letzten Jahr wäre es gut.
Das die Währungsentwicklung da noch eine Abweichung gibt oder geben könnte ist ja klar. Man wird sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmaurer (22. Juli 2015)

th_philipp schrieb:


> - Ist das 2016er mit einer OD oder OD2 Gabel ausgestattet. In der Beschreibung steht OD und bei Features OD2. OD ist meines Wissens nach normal tapered und OD2 das Maß was nur Giant einsetzt und unnötig einschränkt.



Overdrive2 wird seit dieser Saison nicht mehr verbaut. An keinem einzigen Rad. Damit sind meine rhetorischen Möglichkeiten die Situation darzulegen auch schon wieder erschöpft. Wenn du trotzdem Zweifel hast bleibt dir nichts anderes übrig als den Gabelschaft mit einer Schiebelehre zu vermessen - und zwar bei jedem einzelnen Rad. Man weiss ja nie...


----------



## frank.s. (23. Juli 2015)

Das Giant Reign 2 LTD (Das Gelb-Blaue) wird für 2599€ in die Läden kommen, ähnlich zu dem aktuellen Reign 2 LTD.
Es gibt aber auch noch ein Reign 1.5 LTD (Orange-Blau) mit Shimano XT für 3199€.


----------



## rmaurer (23. Juli 2015)

frank.s. schrieb:


> Das Giant Reign 2 LTD (Das Gelb-Blaue) wird für 2599€ in die Läden kommen, ähnlich zu dem aktuellen Reign 2 LTD.
> Es gibt aber auch noch ein Reign 1.5 LTD (Orange-Blau) mit Shimano XT für 3199€.


Das Reign 1.5 LTD wär schon interessant wenn es denn mit einer XT 1x11, DPA Pike und der neuen 150mm Giant Stütze kommt.


----------



## adamkg (23. Juli 2015)

frank.s. schrieb:


> Das Giant Reign 2 LTD (Das Gelb-Blaue) wird für 2599€ in die Läden kommen, ähnlich zu dem aktuellen Reign 2 LTD.
> Es gibt aber auch noch ein Reign 1.5 LTD (Orange-Blau) mit Shimano XT für 3199€.


Frank.s.: Hast du auch den Preis des Karbon Rahmensets? Danke.


----------



## frank.s. (24. Juli 2015)

Bei dem Rahmenset bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob es auch in Deutschland verfügbar sein wird. Giant hat ja schon in den letzten Jahrgängen die Rahmensets in Deutschland nicht mehr angeboten, daher auch kein Preis.

Das 1.5 LTD wird aber wohl der Preis-Leistungs-Sieger werden. Wenn es eben nur nicht in diesem Müllfahrer Orange gehalten wäre.


----------



## rmaurer (24. Juli 2015)

Gibt's noch mehr Bilder und ne Austattungsliste vom "Müllfahrer-Reign"?


----------



## frank.s. (25. Juli 2015)

Soweit ich weiß nicht. Eventuell mal zu einem Giant Händler gehen und sich die LTD-Kataloge zeigen lassen.
Aber wie gesagt, wenn ich es in Erinnerung hab

Pike/Monarch Plus, XT 11-Fach, Giant Dropper Post, Giant Laufräder


----------



## adamkg (26. Juli 2015)

Komponenten für die Reign Modelle bei einem ungarischen Händler: http://www.alpinbike.hu/webshop-Enduro-kerekpar-10


----------



## zehner (3. August 2015)

komisch, das 2016er Reign 2 sieht im Detail auf der GIANT Website anders aus als bei dem Ungarischen Händler.
Betrachtet mal den Rahmen kurz unter der Sattelklemme:
http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-us/bikes/model/reign.27.5.2/22209/84053/
http://www.alpinbike.hu/webshop-Giant-Reign-275-2-LTD-2016-2-2367

Wie sind eigentlich eure Erfahrungen hinsichtlich der Liefertermine? Wann kann man realistisch mit einem 2016er Reign 2 zu Hause auf der Türschwelle rechnen?

VG Zehner


----------



## rmaurer (3. August 2015)

Das eine ist ein S das andere ein M Rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zehner (3. August 2015)

ah ok vielen Dank


----------



## Deleted 283425 (3. August 2015)

Oktober / November 14 sind die '15 kommen.


----------



## zehner (3. August 2015)

Oh... Das ist ja reichlich spät
Vielen Dank für die Info!


----------



## sharky (3. August 2015)

zehner schrieb:


> Oh... Das ist ja reichlich spät


es sind ja schließlich auch 2016er bikes


----------



## zehner (4. August 2015)

sharky schrieb:


> es sind ja schließlich auch 2016er bikes



trotzdem  
ich will hier, jetzt und sofort


----------



## na!To (4. August 2015)

Reign 2 kommt in KW 38


----------



## zehner (4. August 2015)

na!To schrieb:


> Reign 2 kommt in KW 38


Das klingt doch schon mal sehr gut! Macht wohl Sinn, schnellstmöglich beim Händler zu bestellen, damit man eins der ersten bekommt.

Ich habe seit letztem Wochenende ein 2015er Reign 2 LTD hier stehen, das ich aber wieder zurückgebe, da es auf dem Transport zu mir beschädigt wurde. Das 2016er past einfach besser zu meinen Klamotten  daher werde ich dann noch ein paar Tage warten. Nur schade, dass ich jetzt im Urlaub mit meiner alten Gurke wieder unterwegs sein muss


----------



## na!To (4. August 2015)

Die Farben sind übrigens schon seit einigen Jahren, je nach Land, unterschiedlich. Da hat jedes Völkchen seine Vorlieben, auch wenn es um Ausstattungen geht (z.B. Shimano vs. Sram)


----------



## zehner (4. August 2015)

Ach echt? Aber ich hoffe, das Reign 2 (2016) ist auch in D als lime/blue Farbversion zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Penguin (8. August 2015)

Hier schonmal der Preis und ein Foto vom Händler: http://s-tec-essence.eshop.t-online...th=/Shops/Shop38023/Products/GT27.51.5LTD2016

2,8 sind angesichts des schwachen Euros ziemlich gut. Das 1.5er Reign wird wohl teuerer werden


----------



## hnx (9. August 2015)

Vielleicht nicht jetzt interessant, aber ein Modell für die Zukunft? Giant will in den USA das gleiche Konzept erproben wie Trek angedacht hat, das Bike online bei Giant kaufen und im Laden vor Ort abholen. Das System nutzt Giant bisher z.B. in England, dort aber wohl nur bei Giant-Händlern abholbar.


----------



## na!To (9. August 2015)

Das gibts in Deutschland auch schon seit 2 Jahren.


----------



## rmaurer (9. August 2015)

Mr.Penguin schrieb:


> Hier schonmal der Preis und ein Foto vom Händler: http://s-tec-essence.eshop.t-online...th=/Shops/Shop38023/Products/GT27.51.5LTD2016
> 
> 2,8 sind angesichts des schwachen Euros ziemlich gut. Das 1.5er Reign wird wohl teuerer werden


Der (Listen-)Preis mit der 150mm Stütze  wär gar nicht schlecht wenn man dann nicht noch Lenker Vorbau und Laufräder tauschen müsst


----------



## sharky (10. August 2015)

na!To schrieb:


> Die Farben sind übrigens schon seit einigen Jahren, je nach Land, unterschiedlich. Da hat jedes Völkchen seine Vorlieben, auch wenn es um Ausstattungen geht (z.B. Shimano vs. Sram)


wusste garnicht, dass Deutschland so kranke vorlieben hat   manche farben sind schon rekordverdächtig hässlich...


----------



## na!To (10. August 2015)

Naja, Media Markt auch auch nicht zufällig schwarz, weiß, rot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Symion (12. August 2015)

Zur neuen Contact SL Sattelstütze. Gibts nun mit folgenden Längen / Hub (mm):
350 / 100
380 / 125
440 / 150
Features sind stufenlose Verstellung, interne und externe Zugverlegungg, 30,9mm, ~570gr, Preis humane 229,90€


----------



## sharky (12. August 2015)

preis finde ich ok. schade dass es die 150 hub nur bei 440mm länge gibt. das gewicht ist mit oder ohne remote, Leitung, zug?


----------



## Symion (12. August 2015)

Naja, irgendwo muss das längere Rohr halt untergebracht werden. 440mm ist allerdings wirklich recht viel. Gewicht ist als Gesamtes angegeben.


----------



## Goldi03421 (12. August 2015)

Wie ist die Giant Stütze denn generell einzuschätzen? Bisher hat mich der Kauf aufgrund der vielen Probleme bei anderen Herstellern immer abgeschreckt - wackeln, absacken, undicht usw..


----------



## rmaurer (12. August 2015)

Goldi03421 schrieb:


> Wie ist die Giant Stütze denn generell einzuschätzen? Bisher hat mich der Kauf aufgrund der vielen Probleme bei anderen Herstellern immer abgeschreckt - wackeln, absacken, undicht usw..



Würd mich auch interessieren. Insbesondere ein Vergleich der 150mm Version zur KS LEV Integra 150mm wär hochinteressant. Die Giant kostet immerhin fast 150€ weniger und ich fand die alte 100mm Stütze abgesehen vom viel zu kleinen Absenkbereich eigentlich echt super. Zu Defekten sei hier noch angemerkt dass sich ein Großteil dieser Probleme vermeiden lässt wenn man das Rad bei abgesenkter Stütze nicht am Sattel anhebt!


----------



## sharky (12. August 2015)

ich hatte die aktuelle contact switch im einsatz. war sehr zufrieden. aktuell fährt sie nach wie vor meine freundin. das ding passt schon. ärgerlich war bisher der geringe 100mm hub und die nur 380mm länge. das ist ja nun gelöst. sonst spricht da nix gegen finde ich


----------



## hnx (12. August 2015)

Die alte Stütze hat Probleme mit der Kartusche gehabt, die Stütze sinkt ~10mm ab bei Belastung. Dieses ist bei Giant aber bekannt und ich habe 2x innerhalb von 2 Tagen eine Neue erhalten, kostenlos versteht sich. Austausch ist auch für den Hobbybastler problemlos.
Außerdem gabs Probleme mit abknickenden Sätteln bei starker punktueller Belastung bei der alten Klemmung, da hilft anschmirgeln der Kontaktflächen zw. der eigentlichen Stütze und den Klemmkonen.
Die Stütze entwickelt genauso wie alle Stützen Spiel auf die Dauer, ist normal und nötig. Ansonsten ist das Ding dank Zuganlenkung auch mehr oder weniger wartungsfrei, da es zum einen kein Öl in der Leitung gibt und die Kartusche für das auf und ab zuständig ist, d.h. man braucht auch nicht unbedingt auf die Schmierung zwischen Staubdichtung und Rohr zu achten.

Das Problem mit den abknickenden Sätteln ist auf jeden Fall erledigt durch die Art der Klemmung. Der Preis ist tiptop, genauso das Gewicht. Kommt bei mir ans Radl sobald ich mir die vorhandene Stütze schlecht genug geredet habe. 

Die KS Lev Integra kommt mir im Vergleich zur Contact SL, der Alten, noch ein bisschen geschmeidiger vor. Außerdem sitzt die Tonne des Zugs auf der anderen Seite, d.h. man einfach den Speci Sattelstützenhebel bzw. Southpaw nutzen, ohne Gefrickel mit Schraubnippel.


----------



## sharky (17. August 2015)

hnx schrieb:


> Außerdem sitzt die Tonne des Zugs auf der anderen Seite...


wie meinst du das? ist die "tonne" dann am hebel und der kopf des zugs wird an der sattelstütze eingehängt?


----------



## hnx (17. August 2015)

sharky schrieb:


> wie meinst du das? ist die "tonne" dann am hebel und der kopf des zugs wird an der sattelstütze eingehängt?


Schlecht formuliert von mir.
Was ich meinte ist, dass das zu kürzende Ende des Zugs bei der Lev Integra an der Stütze sitzt, nicht mehr wie früher (und heute noch bei der Contact SL) am Hebel sitzt. Du brauchst für die ganzen Spielerein (Southpaw/Speci Hebel) am Hebel eine relativ passgenaue Tonne, also einen passgenauen Schraubnippel, da habe ich keinen gefunden. Die Schraube zur Sicherung des Zugs am Nippel (denke 5x7 ist der Kleinste) steht immer seitlich ein Stück raus (= zu breit). Daher muss man wie von dir erwähnt frickeln und das gekürzte Ende bei der Contact SL an die Stütze packen, da hat man mehr Spiel, weil die Halterung der Stütze einen größeren Durchmesser und seitlich mehr Platz hat.


----------



## LaKoS (18. August 2015)

Hat sich eigentlich beim Reign von 2015 auf 2016 was an der Geo geändert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmaurer (18. August 2015)

LaKoS schrieb:


> Hat sich eigentlich beim Reign von 2015 auf 2016 was an der Geo geändert?


Da der Rahmen gleich geblieben ist lautet die Antwort "nein". Und mit Hilfe des Internets beantworten sich solche Fragen (auch Dämpfereinbaulänge) heutzutage eigentlich innerhalb weniger Sekunden von selbst. Nicht böse sein aber wieso werden Foren die eigentlich dem Meinungs und Erfahrungsaustausch dienen sollen ständig für solche Faktenabfragen missbraucht?


----------



## LaKoS (18. August 2015)

Alles klar!


----------



## muxll (25. August 2015)

Ich weis nicht ob ich es übersehen habe aber ich konnte nirgends einen Preis für das 2016 Trance SX in Euro entdecken. Jemand eine Idee?


----------



## dnny (2. September 2015)

muxll schrieb:


> Ich weis nicht ob ich es übersehen habe aber ich konnte nirgends einen Preis für das 2016 Trance SX in Euro entdecken. Jemand eine Idee?



3699,90 Euro


----------



## hnx (2. September 2015)

3799€
Preise findest du jetzt auf deutschen Giant Seite.
http://www.giant-bicycles.com/de-de/bikes/model/trance.sx/25236/90971/


----------



## muxll (2. September 2015)

Ja danke, habs gesehen. Zum Zeitpunkt meiner Frage waren die neuen Modelle noch nicht online.


----------



## Mo(n)arch (22. September 2015)

Gibt es die neue Teleskopsattelstütze im €-Raum bereits zu kaufen?
Die verbaute alte Contact Switch hat einfach zu wenig Hub. Und auf der deutschen Homepage ist bislang nur das alte Modell gelistet.


----------



## zehner (22. September 2015)

und... hat schon jemand ein 2016er zu Hause? Laut Giant Homepage (DE) ist das Reign 2 LTD in Größe "M" auf Lager und lieferbar.
Meins ist bestellt und kommt (wenn ausnahmsweise mal alles klappt) Ende der Woche bei meinem Händler an. Ich mach mir schon vor Aufregung fast in die Hose


----------



## xpippenx (22. September 2015)

Nee, leider nich. Hab mir das Reign Advanced 1 in L bestellt und das ist für KW 47 geplant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zehner (22. September 2015)

Oh mein Beileid... Ich hasse Warten, insbesondere das Warten auf neues Spielzeug...


----------



## xpippenx (22. September 2015)

Ich auch... vor allem weil es zwei Tage vorm bestellen noch lieferbar gewesen is


----------



## hnx (22. September 2015)

Mo(n)arch schrieb:


> Gibt es die neue Teleskopsattelstütze im €-Raum bereits zu kaufen?
> Die verbaute alte Contact Switch hat einfach zu wenig Hub. Und auf der deutschen Homepage ist bislang nur das alte Modell gelistet.


Die neue Stütze ist nicht mal im Händlersystem gelistet. (Stand letzte Woche)


----------



## Mo(n)arch (22. September 2015)

Ja schei$e! Wird wohl erst mit den Bikes kommen.
Habe nur gefragt, weil sie auf der amerikanischen Seite bereits online ist.


----------



## rmaurer (25. September 2015)

Update zur neuen Giant Dropper post: Stütze wird im Herbst ausliefert, UVP Preis wird etwas über dem der alten sein (229€?)

Bin die Stütze heute selber gefahren macht einen sehr soliden Eindruck (auch der Stützenkopf)


----------



## hnx (25. September 2015)

Dito, heute auch getestet. 150er Stütze ist definitiv lang, wird nicht überall passen. Ab Mitte November. Die 2-Schrauben Klemmung ist einfach besser als die alte Variante.150mm auf 30,9 ist rar und KS will eine Menge Geld dafür.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mo(n)arch (28. September 2015)

Sehr gut. Ward ihr in Südtirol zum Testival? Hab's heuer leider nicht geschafft.
Ich hoffe, die bekommt man dann irgendwo online zu beziehen. Sonst muss ich mich halt nach einem Händler umschauen. Der wird die dann doch über den Winter hoffentlich ranbekommen.
Ihr wisst ja: "Two more weeks."


----------



## sharky (1. Oktober 2015)

229€ ist eine ansage. da würde ich fast meine reverb rausschmeißen. die 2,5cm mehr versenkung wären nicht verkehrt.


----------



## rmaurer (2. Oktober 2015)

sharky schrieb:


> 229€ ist eine ansage. da würde ich fast meine reverb rausschmeißen. die 2,5cm mehr versenkung wären nicht verkehrt.


Dann doch lieber gleich die 175mm Stütze von 9point8


----------



## rzOne20 (3. Oktober 2015)

rmaurer schrieb:


> Dann doch lieber gleich die 175mm Stütze von 9point8


? Kommt da was mit 175 mm Verstellweg?


----------



## rmaurer (4. Oktober 2015)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> ? Kommt da was mit 175 mm Verstellweg?


Ja. Google nach "9point8 175mm"


----------



## sharky (5. Oktober 2015)

wie lang ist die in summe? da bekomme ich vermutlich auch probleme mit dem auszug.


----------



## rmaurer (5. Oktober 2015)

sharky schrieb:


> wie lang ist die in summe? da bekomme ich vermutlich auch probleme mit dem auszug.


500mm Gesammtlänge bei 175mm Absenkung. Für den unteren Leitungsanschluss müsste man aber noch ca 10-15mm zur Gesamtlänge hinzufügen. Bei fast allen XL Trance Rahmenfahrern sowie vielen L Rahmen sollte sich das ausgehen (beim Reign bei fast jedem) - sofern die Stütze unter Ausnutzung der max. Einstecktiefe des Rahmens (bei Trance L sind das dann ca. 275mm) nicht zu hoch wird

Bei mir (Schrittlänge= 88cm) ließe sich die Stütze beim L Trance Rahmen (485mm Sitzrohr) zwar komplett versenken wäre dann aber leider immer noch um 5-10mm zu hoch


----------



## hnx (5. Oktober 2015)

rmaurer schrieb:


> 500mm Gesammtlänge bei 175mm Absenkung. Für den unteren Leitungsanschluss müsste man aber noch ca 10-15mm zur Gesamtlänge hinzufügen. Bei fast allen XL Trance Rahmenfahrern sowie vielen L Rahmen sollte sich das ausgehen (beim Reign bei fast jedem) - sofern die Stütze unter Ausnutzung der max. Einstecktiefe des Rahmens (bei Trance L sind das dann ca. 275mm) nicht zu hoch wird
> 
> Bei mir (Schrittlänge= 88cm) ließe sich die Stütze beim L Trance Rahmen (485mm Sitzrohr) zwar komplett versenken wäre dann aber leider immer noch um 5-10mm zu hoch


Habe ich das richtig verstanden, dass dir die 9point8 mit 175mm bei SL88 im Trance Größe L zu lang war?


----------



## rmaurer (6. Oktober 2015)

hnx schrieb:


> Habe ich das richtig verstanden, dass dir die 9point8 mit 175mm bei SL88 im Trance Größe L zu lang war?


edit: Ok geht sich bei mir um genau 10mm nicht aus. Die Stütze baut zu hoch selbst wenn voll im Rahmen versenkt. Es gibt eine super Zeichnung auf der Hersteller Seite hier http://9point8.ca/index.php/component/mijoshop/product/69-fall-line-dropper-post
Wenn wir die Werte der 150er Stütze auf eine 175er Stütze umrechnen ergeben sich folgende Werte:
Einstecktiefe im Rahmen wenn Stütze max. versenkt = 265mm (Versenkbarkeit bei Trance L Rahmen = ca. 275mm, Achtung Leitungsabgang Stütze bräuchte aber auch noch etwas Platz, mind. 15mm s. Zeichnung)
minimale Höhe der Stütze von Sitzrohr Oberkante bis Sattelgestell wenn voll versenkt = 235mm (meine KS LEV 150 ist mit meinen 88cm Schrittlänge hier 225mm hoch, mit noch ca. 20mm Luft nach unten)

Limitierender Faktor ist hier also nicht die Höhe des Sitzrohres sondern die Höhe des Rockerlinklagers im Rahmen an den die Stütze anstößt -> selbst wenn ich das Sitzrohr kürze könnte ich die Stütze nicht weiter versenken. Wenn die Distanz Tretlager - Rockerlinklager beim Reign Rahmen die gleiche ist wie beim Trance hätte das kürzere Sitzrohr dort damit auch keinen Vorteil.


----------



## hnx (19. Oktober 2015)

Hat hier schon jemand die neue Variostütze einzeln erhalten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Symion (19. Oktober 2015)

Meine soll so in 3 Woche kommen (150mm).


----------



## hnx (19. Oktober 2015)

Dito, Mitte November. Die Hoffnung ist, dass Giant schon eher mit der Auslieferung angefangen hat.


----------



## julius09 (22. Oktober 2015)

Weiß hier zufällig jemand obs Glory 2016 auch wieder in xl gibt? Ich find nur bis L...


----------



## rmaurer (23. Oktober 2015)

julius09 schrieb:


> Weiß hier zufällig jemand obs Glory 2016 auch wieder in xl gibt? Ich find nur bis L...


----------



## reiller (23. Oktober 2015)

weiss ich nicht, aber schau mal den mächtigen reach an beim L...


----------



## xpippenx (23. Oktober 2015)

http://www.giant-bicycles.com/de-de/bikes/model/glory.2/25237/90975/

zumindest das gibt es in Xl


----------



## julius09 (23. Oktober 2015)

Danke euch schonmal, ich finds komisch dass es nur das billigste in XL gibt, zumindest die anderen alu ausstattungen könnte man ja auch in groß anbieten... wenn sie für carbon keine neue form backen wollten ist das ja zu verstehen...


----------



## rmaurer (23. Oktober 2015)

julius09 schrieb:


> ich finds komisch dass es nur das billigste in XL gibt,


Die Stückzahlen sind beim billigsten Modell größer


----------



## julius09 (24. Oktober 2015)

Na gut klingt auch verständlich, aber dann hätten sie den großen Rahmen auch grad noch in der andern Farbe anpinseln können und mit der besseren Ausstattung verkaufen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmaurer (24. Oktober 2015)

julius09 schrieb:


> Na gut klingt auch verständlich, aber dann hätten sie den großen Rahmen auch grad noch in der andern Farbe anpinseln können und mit der besseren Ausstattung verkaufen können.


Anpinseln ja, verkaufen in nahmhaften Stückzahlen nein! Die Marktnachfrage nach dem Glory 1 in XL ist dafür zu gering.


----------



## hnx (28. Oktober 2015)

hnx schrieb:


> Dito, Mitte November. Die Hoffnung ist, dass Giant schon eher mit der Auslieferung angefangen hat.


Heute die 150mm 2016er Stütze beim Händler des Vertrauens abgeholt.


----------



## Mo(n)arch (29. Oktober 2015)

hnx schrieb:


> Heute die 150mm 2016er Stütze beim Händler des Vertrauens abgeholt.



Na dann bitte mal einen ersten Eindruck mit Bildern und so.


----------



## hnx (31. Oktober 2015)

Wenn du spezielle Fragen hast, dann kann ich die versuchen zu beantworten.

Ansonsten funktioniert die Stütze seit 3 Touren problemlos, also alles keine Langzeiterfahrungen.
Anheben am Sattel kann man die eingefahrene Stütze noch immer nicht, sollte eigentlich geändert sein. Angeblich kann das auch mit der Zugspannung zusammenhängen, kann ich nicht beurteilen, da ich das verbaute Kabel meiner alten 100mm Contact Switch genutzt habe. Gut ist auf jeden Fall, dass bei der 150mm - denke bei allen Längen - jetzt ein Anschlagsgummi auf die Kartusche geschoben wird, da das sichtbare Standrohr länger als der verstellbare Hub ist, bei der alten Stütze begrenzte der Stützenkopf mit. Es hatte die Tage knapp um die 0°C gehabt, da ist die Stütze nicht langsamer gelaufen als im warmen Keller. Geschwindigkeit ist angemessen/schnell genug, aber nicht regelbar wie bei einer Reverb. Die Dichtung ist weiterhin die Gleiche. Vorteil ist, dass sollte es doch mal schiefgehen, die eigenständige Kartusche dafür sorgt, dass die Stütze weiter funktioniert, auch wenn es optische Mängel gibt. Klemmung passt für 7 und 9mm Sattelgestelle und man hat auch unter den max. 8Nm schon ausreichend Klemmkraft. Über die Vorteile von mehr Verstellweg braucht man glaube ich nicht sprechen.

Lieferumfang: Stütze, Hebel, Zug (inkl. Tonne) + Zugaussenhülle, Anleitung. Montiert für externen Anschluss. Für interne Nutzung muss die Kartusche gedreht werden (Inbus 2, 2.5, 5 und 8/Schraubstock, Ölfilterschlüssel o.ä.).


Aufpassen sollte man definitiv bei der Gesamtlänge, wenn man eine 150er bestellt, das sind nämlich 440mm, passt nicht überall!
*/EDIT: Zusätzlich zu den 440mm von der Unterkante Sattelklemmung bis zur Unterkante Stütze kommen noch knappe 35mm für den Auslösemechanismus der Stütze und der Endhülse der Zugaussenhülle. Wer die Stütze also ganz versenken will braucht mind. 280mm (245+35) Platz im Sitzrohr.*


----------



## xpippenx (31. Oktober 2015)

hmm... komisch. Ich hab in meinem die 125er verbaut und da kann ich das Bike am Sattel anheben ohne das die Stütze ausfährt


----------



## rmaurer (31. Oktober 2015)

hnx schrieb:


> Anheben am Sattel kann man die eingefahrene Stütze noch immer nicht, sollte eigentlich geändert sein.


Ich habe das von Giant auch so gehört.
Nur was aber bitte soll der Zugkraft bei anheben des Sattels entgegenwirken außer ein Vaccum in der Kartusche? Ich würde das nicht weiter austesten denn dann zieht die Stütze irgendwann Luft und man hat ganz schnell wieder eine "Federstütze"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (31. Oktober 2015)

Der Auslösehebel am unteren Ende der Stütze sitzt dann nicht unter einer Grundspannung und Anheben reicht dann aus um den Pin auf der Kartusche einzudrücken und die Stütze auszufahren.
So zumindest meine Vorstellung.


----------



## hnx (1. November 2015)

Muss mich korrigieren. Hatte die Stütze nochmal auf und die Kartusche war aus der oberen Halterung gerutscht. Fährt jetzt nicht mehr aus, wenn man am Sattel anhebt.


----------



## Mo(n)arch (2. November 2015)

Tiptop, vielen Dank!


----------



## TvM (14. Februar 2016)

frank.s. schrieb:


> Das Giant Reign 2 LTD (Das Gelb-Blaue) wird für 2599€ in die Läden kommen, ähnlich zu dem aktuellen Reign 2 LTD.
> Es gibt aber auch noch ein Reign 1.5 LTD (Orange-Blau) mit Shimano XT für 3199€.


Hab gehört, dass das Reign 2 LTD 2016 auch in schwarz in die Läden kommt ☝️


----------



## jr_hebboch (15. Februar 2016)

TvM schrieb:


> Hab gehört, dass das Reign 2 LTD 2016 auch in schwarz in die Läden kommt ☝️



Schon bestellt


----------



## TvM (15. Februar 2016)

jr_hebboch schrieb:


> Schon bestellt


 ich bekomm es erst Anfang März  

Wo hast du es denn bestellt wenn ich fragen darf


----------



## jr_hebboch (15. Februar 2016)

TvM schrieb:


> ich bekomm es erst Anfang März
> 
> Wo hast du es denn bestellt wenn ich fragen darf



Bei meinen lokalen Händler.

Ich bekomms erst Ende März.


----------

